# GW Financial Director leaves



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Micheal Sherman has resigned as FD for GW:

Links for those that care, although there are all almost exactly the same:

http://www.sharecast.com/cgi-bin/sharecast/story.cgi?story_id=2392221
http://www.accountancyage.com/accountancyage/news/2228149/games-workshop-fd-steps
http://www.iii.co.uk/news/?type=afxnews&articleid=6947122&subject=companies&action=article


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank God! Maybe some of the dumb directions GW has been headed will change now.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i am no expert in the field of jobs like that but if "hes" left couldn't GW perhaps organise different price changes as its finalcial or am i just dumb :crazy: ??


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

A new director could say "Ok, lets make all these things cheaper" yes, but don't count your grots on that.

Interesting news, I don't know how long the director has bee in charge, but a change in manigerial blood can't be a bad thing at this stage.

"Last month Games Workshop said trading in the last three months had been broadly in line with expectations after revealing a return to a full year profit earlier this summer."

Huzzar! Good news! Remember guys, the better GW do, the more freebies we'll get!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

maybe he got fired for not making products expensive enough. i mean, its gw!!!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Financial Director is not the only person involved in setting pricing of products, sales and marketing probably have a bigger say. The FD is mainly responsible for making things balance and reporting to the Board, so any announced price rises won't be affected by this news at all.
Unless they recruite internally it might even cost GW as much as £15,000 to find a replacement - not something to be taken lightly - so I hope the find the right guy/gal for the job quickly.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. 

I mean it can't get any worse then it is... 











..... can it?


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

I just hope nothing happens as in change of design team or the likes. I dont want any gummi bears that spill out rainbows when shot in 40k


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Bodyguard666 said:


> I just hope nothing happens as in change of design team or the likes. I dont want any gummi bears that spill out rainbows when shot in 40k


the design team and the financial director would have very little to do with each other


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The fact that GW is doing well in the current climate is good for us, becasue it means they will still be around. If they had done badly, its possible they may have folded as a business or been bought by a bigger 'toy' company, which is not what I want certainly.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Some background info on Mr. Sherwin
From http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/people/person.asp?personId=8294829&symbol=GAW.L

BACKGROUND*

Michael Sherwin serves as Finance Director of Games Workshop Group PLC and also serves as its Secretary. Prior to joining Games Workshop in June 1999, Mr. Sherwin served as Group Financial Controller of Courtaulds Textiles PLC where he had worked for six years. He was previously with Price Waterhouse for 12 years. He has been Non-Executive Director of Plusnet Plc. since July 2004. He serves as Director of Games Workshop Group PLC. He serves as Member of the Advisory ... Board of Durham Business School. He is also Visiting Fellow in Durham Business School. He is a qualified Chartered Accountant in 1984.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

"To persue other interests"

So, he's quit the hobby then? :laugh:


----------



## Herbert (Apr 7, 2007)

I heard he has used his six figure sum wage to fund his new ork appocyclypse army, and that he found he had to quit his responsibilities as FD so as to find time to paint and build this large green Waaagh!


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

GW will most probably with his departure use an external company to do financial services and advising, the cost effectiveness is much cheaper if they outsource that position to a financial advisory company who basically get a comission based on savings and cost effectiveness with products


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

EndangeredHuman said:


> ....Remember guys, the better GW do, the more freebies we'll get!



You poor misguided fool, I've been into this hobby since the release of Rogue Trader and the only "freebies" I've _ever_ received were shitty plastics from the starter boxes with the overpriced advertising publication cynically referrred too as a "hobby magazine" called White Dwarf... I would have thought that some kind of "thank-you" to the veterans like me who have spent thousands of pounds on the hobby (in my case, some £11,000 in 2O years) and contributed so much to the success of GW would be in order. So far I have received fuck all..


----------

